

Show HN: Slack Chats – A place to discover and share private Slack groups - jeffmorrisjr
http://www.slackchats.com/

======
jeffmorrisjr
A few weeks ago, I discovered private Slack groups for writers, engineers,
artists — and almost every interest group you could imagine.

I thought about the significance of this discovery and why it was so shocking
to me.

A few groups I have found:

1) A support group for startup CEO’s to talk about their struggles.

2) A private Slack group for the Bitcoin community.

3) A group for literature nerds who love talking about books.

I always thought of Slack as an enterprise product, and I never realized how
many micro-communities like this exist.

If you're in a private Slack group, please add it to this list. I'm excited to
see where the project goes!

